# Frank Shamrock "Jake Shields killed our ratings"



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

Frank Shamrock-"Jake Sheilds killed our ratings"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UoOtCJDxU1M


----------



## CaliKid925 (Mar 21, 2009)

people who don't like watching to guys having a technical fight on the ground shouldn't be watching anyways, I hate Frank Shamrock.


----------



## Zuke (Sep 22, 2006)

There is nothing technical about using all your grappling skills to just kill time and win a decision.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

CaliKid925 said:


> people who don't like watching to guys having a technical fight on the ground shouldn't be watching anyways, I hate Frank Shamrock.


Truth! This is MMA not K-1 or Boxing. People who don't like grappling, wrestling or the art of BJJ should not watch MMA. There are many others stand up combat sports out there to watch. 

And Frank Shamrock ...


----------



## ZENKI1 (Apr 19, 2009)

Frank is a chump.. Hes jus trying to build a fight as usual.. If Hendo was smart he wouldnt fight Frank . Frank is a huge step down in comp from what Hendo deserves.. And how in the world can Frank talk about anyone? Jake would whoop his ass and wouldnt play the **** smiling game butt tag that Frank likes to against his op.He probally pulll some cheap shit and have another Renzo bout .. :thumbsdown:


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

i find the MMA eliteist fans funny, still dont know what really pays the bills yet do you?? Have cards full of all jake shields type guys and MMA dies, just a fact.


----------



## ZENKI1 (Apr 19, 2009)

alizio said:


> i find the MMA eliteist fans funny, still dont know what really pays the bills yet do you?? Have cards full of all jake shields type guys and MMA dies, just a fact.


WTF are u talking about and who are u refering to?


----------



## SickBoy38 (Dec 22, 2009)

Frank is the man.
The guy is just stating a fact, and showcasing himself doing so as usual. Hes cocky but im a fan of his fight game 

Conversely, u cant tell a guy to go watch boxing 'cause he didnt like the boring lay n pray aspect of a fight.
If a guy got bored by a Lennox Lewis boxing match would u tell him to go watch other sport ?? No, you're either exciting to watch or u are boring.
This is frank Shamrock, not some unexperienced aficionado.

Hes kind of a douche for exposing a fighter like that, but again this is the FIGHT GAME


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Pardoel vs Ruas from UFC 6 is a technical ground battle. Laying on someone for 4 minutes every round not accomplishing anything is just lay and pray as seen in Jake Shields' latest fight. I'm not saying I agree with Frank, but Jake Shields is certainly not a fighter that makes me go "WOW!" for his fights. Jon Fitch is a highly technical fighter too. I rest my case.

Oh boy, that's gonna piss some people off. :O


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Frank stuttering brace face who???? Anyway Hendo is in the building...


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

ZENKI1 said:


> WTF are u talking about and who are u refering to?


 im referring to clownshoes like you that think fans that arent entertained by boring fights dont know anything or should go watch another sport.... the reason you are seeing so many high level fights is because the average mma fan foots the bills, not the eliseist (which is funny if you read around here most ppl dont even pay for PPVs, guess its the average "dumb" fans who do). Since they are footing the bills, they get to dictate what they want to see and sorry to say, Jake Shields is a highly skilled fighter and a highly boring one. I USED to say the same thing about Machida but he realized you need to take a few risks and come outta your shell to get a major push in any org or a major fanbase.


----------



## ZENKI1 (Apr 19, 2009)

alizio said:


> im referring to clownshoes like you that think fans that arent entertained by boring fights dont know anything or should go watch another sport.... the reason you are seeing so many high level fights is because the average mma fan foots the bills, not the eliseist (which is funny if you read around here most ppl dont even pay for PPVs, guess its the average "dumb" fans who do). Since they are footing the bills, they get to dictate what they want to see and sorry to say, Jake Shields is a highly skilled fighter and a highly boring one. I USED to say the same thing about Machida but he realized you need to take a few risks and come outta your shell to get a major push in any org or a major fanbase.


First off next time u have a issue with a post of mine MAN UP AND SAY SO.. Dont ***** foot around.. Second off my post went way over your head . It wasnt a "elitist" comment u tool. Frank doesnt deserve a shot at any top name. He hasnt done shit since his return and no one should respect him at all for the stunt he pulled in the Renzo fight. At what point in time did I claim Jake was gods gift to mma? Never. Hes far from a boring fighter also. I found his recent submission vic over Robbie humerous. I found Franks undeserving bout with Cung LAME>.


----------



## SickBoy38 (Dec 22, 2009)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> Pardoel vs Ruas from UFC 6


UFC 7 u mean.. i remember that fight
Pardoel later claimed Ruas was too greasy ! and demanded a rematch. I miss those old school, clash of styles, diff weights, diff gear fights man

Frank Shamrock like him or not is an exciting fighter, and a fan favourite. He was a pioneer of the crosstraining, skilled grappler and good stand up, goes balls out everytime + cardio.

What do u want him to do now hes past his prime
He gave Baroni a beating, and tried to put up a show against Le and made mistakes. Against Diaz, well... Diaz is younger hungrier and getting better every fight

I dont care what Frank has to say to be honest. Im a fan


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

ZENKI1 said:


> Frank is a chump.. Hes jus trying to build a fight as usual.. If Hendo was smart he wouldnt fight Frank . Frank is a huge step down in comp from what Hendo deserves.. And how in the world can Frank talk about anyone? Jake would whoop his ass and wouldnt play the **** smiling game butt tag that Frank likes to against his op.He probally pulll some cheap shit and have another Renzo bout .. :thumbsdown:


Man Hendo would wipe Frank out. I dont know why Frank said he would want to fight him, is he dellusional? And that Renzo fight is what turned me agaist Frank. Up until then I just thought his ego or overego was funny.


----------



## SkanKD00DLE (Dec 27, 2009)

Frank so far along from being relevent in mma it is not funny. Let him keep calling people out that he will never get a chance to fight. And I belive braces inhibit mouth-guard usage?


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Those Frank actually already think about retirement :confused02: I think it's about time isn't it?


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

I was far more put off by Franks braces then Jake's performance. That being said, Frank is kind of a douche, but the man has been around the sport about as long as anyone and has a right to share his opinion.


----------



## fightpragmatist (Dec 3, 2009)

I can appreciate grappling as I do it myself, so I don't mind Jake Shields grappling and controlling his opponent at all. Also, I don't mind tactical fighters like Machida, Hendo, etc. With that said, I love watching fighters who are always looking to finish fights, I'd say most notably in Strikeforce Fedor and Mousasi. The only way to be truly certain of winning the fight in MMA, is stopping your opponent.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

There's other fighters who use their grappling skills to run the time out.

Many fans find a lot of grappling dull. We get it.


----------



## SickBoy38 (Dec 22, 2009)

Frank already beat Hendo in a close door grappling match (or was it just sparring?)
Anyway nowadays Frank is past his prime, and Hendo is as dangerous as ever. Ill give it to Hendo by overpowering Frank if they were to fight again


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

SickBoy38 said:


> Frank already beat Hendo in a close door grappling match (or was it just sparring?)
> Anyway nowadays Frank is past his prime, and Hendo is as dangerous as ever. Ill give it to Hendo by overpowering Frank if they were to fight again


I wouldn't say dangerous as ever. Hendo is 39 years old now. I would say his prime was holding two belts in Pride at the same time.I do believe that he is still good enough to do serious damage in SF. I am confident that he would beat Shields.

But back on topic, I think that Shields is very boring, but he doesn't always hold people down. He does finish a lot of people. He has finishes 8/10 of his last fights. So I think that he knows how to get things done, he just isn't a big draw, and he won't ever be due to his unappealing style.


----------



## fightpragmatist (Dec 3, 2009)

Oh and in regards to Frank Shamrock, the dude hasn't been relevant in MMA since 1999, so take whatever he says with a grain of salt.

Edit: Ok, MAYBE '03, maybe.


----------



## SickBoy38 (Dec 22, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> I wouldn't say dangerous as ever. Hendo is 39 years old now..



I hear u. Although the guy is a monster Randy Couture like
And last thing u lose is pun ching power and his punching power seems to be even increasing. Hes a solid decorated wrestler w great reflexes.. u wont see this guy retire for the next 3 or 4 years i guarantee it.. and every fight will mean trouble to his rival me thinks

BTW im always rooting for Frank Shamrock unless he fights Wanderlei Silva or the Spider (wont happen)


----------



## Slug (Apr 8, 2007)

alizio said:


> im referring to clownshoes like you that think fans that arent entertained by boring fights dont know anything or should go watch another sport.... the reason you are seeing so many high level fights is because the average mma fan foots the bills, not the eliseist (which is funny if you read around here most ppl dont even pay for PPVs, guess its the average "dumb" fans who do). Since they are footing the bills, they get to dictate what they want to see and sorry to say, Jake Shields is a highly skilled fighter and a highly boring one. I USED to say the same thing about Machida but he realized you need to take a few risks and come outta your shell to get a major push in any org or a major fanbase.


alizio is correct.. and zenki.. seriously, you act as if you are the freaking God off mma forum. get real


----------



## ZENKI1 (Apr 19, 2009)

Slug said:


> alizio is correct.. and zenki.. seriously, you act as if you are the freaking God off mma forum. get real


LOL :thumbsup: What did u say ..? I couldnt understand it with Alizio's dick in your mouth.. LOL WHat was you promised for that comment anyways? :sarcastic12:


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

*Stands to the side and watches the thread crash and burn*

News flash for everyone, this is a forum full of discussions. A part of every discussion is opinion based. This thread's discussion is going to consist mostly of people's opinions, therefore one person's agrument will be just as good as the next due to the fact that no one opinion is greater than someone else's.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

ZENKI1 said:


> LOL :thumbsup: What did u say ..? I couldnt understand it with Alizio's dick in your mouth.. LOL WHat was you promised for that comment anyways? :sarcastic12:


 how did you know the smell??? oh, i know, must be used to the smell from your mothers breath 

i promised him said pictures with your mom, if you must know :thumb02:

you just insult ppl and offer opinions you deem to be fact with no real substance, your a joke and i wont bother discussing with you anymore when all you do is insult and now make dick jokes?? (got a better one in return anyways clownshoes).


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Nobody insult anybody else any more in this thread.

This is a verbal warning, if it continues there'll be more formal consequences.


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

SickBoy38 said:


> Frank already beat Hendo in a close door grappling match (or was it just sparring?)
> Anyway nowadays Frank is past his prime, and Hendo is as dangerous as ever. Ill give it to Hendo by overpowering Frank if they were to fight again


Yeah Frank submitted dan with a leglock but in Dans defense he didnt know how to defend subs. I dont think he even knew how to apply very many of them. But Frank is good at subs, heres the match (note how muscular shamrock was back then)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k6eNTcsA1e4


----------



## ZENKI1 (Apr 19, 2009)

jcal said:


> Yeah Frank submitted dan with a leglock but in Dans defense he didnt know how to defend subs. I dont think he even knew how to apply very many of them. But Frank is good at subs, heres the match (note how muscular shamrock was back then)
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k6eNTcsA1e4


Them where his glory days and they are long gone..


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

ZENKI1 said:


> Them where his glory days and they are long gone..


 Are you sure? He looked pretty tough when he fought Nick Diaz. (laughing)Anyway I dont follow Jake too closely, ive only seen a couple of his fights. But I did see him fight Miller and I really didnt enjoy that fight. I love the ground game and I totally understand it but with jake- Good TDs- good Jitz and miller good standup and good jitz and apparently not good TD defense (he kept leaving his leg out there for singles) didnt add up to the fight I was hoping for. I think Jake should have tried less for subs and went for some GnP. But thats the way it goes. He didnt seem to want to take any chances and just win by better positioning.Even for alot of the hardcore fans it was a littlehard to watch. the only thing that kept me watching was the hope that Mayhem would KO him the few times he stoodup.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Boring as that match was, Jake did try a couple of submissions, it's just that he couldn't make any of them stick. His bread and butter is wrestling and BJJ and being that he couldn't sub Miller he tried(and successfully) controlled him. Can't blame him for sticking to what he knows, but he won't get any fans if he doesn't take more chances(like trying GNP) or evolving into a complete fighter(working hardcore on standup)


----------



## ZENKI1 (Apr 19, 2009)

Yeah the last bout wasnt the greatest.. Kind of figured they would cancel each other out and the wrestling would control. Other then that Jakes a stud.. Hes not ufc champ material yet but hes getting up there . Hes won his last 13 straight! Over kats like Carlos Condit ,Robbie Lawlar , Josh THompson ,dailey , pyle , Okami he has beaten some decent comp.. Yeah dec can be boring and he has quite a few in his past but not counting the miller bout his last 9 havent made it past the 2nd 7 of which didnt out of the first all from subs and one tko.. So in all Im saying FRANK IS SCARED...


----------

